# $45 rogers plan



## y-back (Nov 30, 2008)

hello,

i saw an ad yesterday for this $45 smartphone plan from rogers:

200+50 anytime minutes
unlimited evenings and weekends (from 9pm)
500MB of data

and your choice of:
-MY5 canada
-unlimited local network calling
-unlimited local incoming calling
-5pm early evening calling

it sounds like a good plan to me... i would add the $11 VM, CID, 125 texts on top so it would work out to about $70 with SAF, etc.

my question: does anyone know of a plan that beats this? is the iphone considered a 'smart phone' by rogers (if you go online they only list blackberrys as smartphones, iphone is under another category).

i've been with rogers for quite a few years now so i think i could also get some good retention credit... i'm gonna call tomorrow morning to see what i can get out of them so any info would be great! 

thanks!


----------



## y-back (Nov 30, 2008)

*$45 Rogers Plan update*

update: so i called rogers this morning and was able to get the $45 smartphone plan. i also got the $10 retention credit which includes the caller ID, 2500 sent txt and voicemail. so my total bill is $45 + SAF + 911 + tax = ~$60.

i'm pretty happy with the plan


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Go over to the thread on the home page called "Is 500 MB enough for iPhone" and there is a whole discussion about adding this blackberry plan that Rogers is letting people add to their iphone that has 10,000 texts, cid, visual voice mail and 500 mbs of data for $30 dollars plus they are doing a $10 promotion credit right you.

You can do that plus get the 17.50 epp plan and you are at 37.50 +taxes and fees. Almost ten dollars cheaper. You cannot get the my5 plan but for all your caller id, voicemail, data and voice for under $40 with taxes is pretty sdweet 
im phoning right now!


----------



## y-back (Nov 30, 2008)

sorry i'm new to this forum, but what is the $17.50 EPP plan?


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

If you want a good deal get a cheap phone and get the Touch which has lots of applications for it (same ones as iPhone). If you need the data, which I don't think you need, but there is something about tethering. Unfortunately I don't know much about it.


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

y-back said:


> sorry i'm new to this forum, but what is the $17.50 EPP plan?


Employee Price Plan. 

I just called Rogers yesterday and got my plan changed as I have been unhappily paying them $113 a month for my Blackberry plan that included 400 daytime minutes, unlimited e/w starting at 6 pm, and unlimited email, no data.

I spoke to someone in retentions who gave me this plan;

375 daytime minutes
free e/w starting at 6 pm
AUTO roadside assistance
unlimited incoming
Rogers to Rogers
BB value pack;
caller ID
EVH
10k SMS
10k MMS
500 MB data

All for $59.45 including SAF, 911, and tax.

I had to sign a 3 year contract but I didn't really mind. That allowed me to get a hardware upgrade as well so they offered me a Blackberry Bold for $99+$35 admin fee. I know the admin fee is a blatant cash grab but it still seems like a pretty good deal.

The new Blackberry/WM/iPhone data pack is $30 a month with a recurring $10 credit for the Blackberry plan. There's a huge thread about it on HowardForums here---> HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - New Data Value Packs - All Devices as of November 26th!!!!!!

Your plan is OK but I think you may be able to do better. You can always call them back and see what they say. Good luck.

Jerry


----------



## ktran03 (Dec 31, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> Go over to the thread on the home page called "Is 500 MB enough for iPhone" and there is a whole discussion about adding this blackberry plan that Rogers is letting people add to their iphone that has 10,000 texts, cid, visual voice mail and 500 mbs of data for $30 dollars plus they are doing a $10 promotion credit right you.
> 
> You can do that plus get the 17.50 epp plan and you are at 37.50 +taxes and fees. Almost ten dollars cheaper. You cannot get the my5 plan but for all your caller id, voicemail, data and voice for under $40 with taxes is pretty sdweet
> im phoning right now!




is this deal still on? and how do you get the 10 dollar promotion credit?

I just signed a 3yr
epp $17.50
500meg $25

tax in $57

(kinda sad, no CID)


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*$113 a month?*



_Outcast_ said:


> Employee Price Plan.
> 
> I just called Rogers yesterday and got my plan changed as I have been unhappily paying them $113 a month for my Blackberry plan that included 400 daytime minutes, unlimited e/w starting at 6 pm, and unlimited email, no data.
> 
> ...


JEEZ~~~ one born every minute!
No wonder we all get ripped OFF!
I paid only $75 for a whole apartment in 1970!
Cnr of Chilco and Georgia too... opposite Lost Lagoon!
Stanley Park!


----------



## MixMax (Dec 29, 2007)

*Not as easy as it sounds*

I called too.
I was unable to get the $10 credit. It was for new activations.
Also, the EEP was $17.50 but you still had to buy data, and there was no voicemail or text on that. It was only about $2 less than the $45 smartphone plan and 50 minutes less. Not really a better deal.

It was also mentioned to me that service was not guaranteed as I didn't purchase my phone through Rogers. Has anyone on a data plan with a jailbroken phone had difficulty with their service?

Can you sign up for a blackberry plan and omit that you aren't using a blackberry?

Thanks


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

MixMax said:


> I called too.
> I was unable to get the $10 credit. It was for new activations.
> Also, the EEP was $17.50 but you still had to buy data, and there was no voicemail or text on that. It was only about $2 less than the $45 smartphone plan and 50 minutes less. Not really a better deal.
> 
> ...


The BB plan does not have 500 MB of data though, it has unlimited BB email which will not work for the iPhone. 

Also, the $10 credit on the $30 plan was only for new BB customers getting that plan. Some people got it, but I couldn't. I went as far as threatening to cancel my plan with retentions and they still wouldn't do it. It was an error in the system and they said that they "couldn't repeat an identified mistake."


The $17.50 gives you 200 minutes (it might be 250 I forget though) and evenings at 6PM. You are saving money there since it would cost you $7.50 more to get that 5PM evenings. Plus you will use less minutes with evenings starting at 6PM instead of 9PM. 


Unless you are going to get the My5 Canada Wide then the $17.50 EPP + $30 (500MB, 10000 TXT, CID, VVM and WhoCalled) = $47.50 + SAF + 911 + tax = 
~ $60. 

That's the best deal available where you can get full functionality of the phone for the lowest price.


----------



## MixMax (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks,

what about:
$30 Data Value Pack (for BlackBerry devices)

Includes:
500 MB for e-mail, IM*, browsing
Call Display with Name Display
Enhanced Voicemail
10,000 sent Text Messages
10,000 Picture/Video Messages
WhoCalled
*Unlimited Instant Messaging includes Windows Live Messenger, Google Talk, BlackBerry Messenger, Yahoo! Messenger.

With the EEP that seems like the best option. 
My question then is, does rogers have anyway of identifying what type of device you are or are not using? They have the same essential value pack for windows mobile devices.

This makes my head spin!


----------



## MixMax (Dec 29, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> The BB plan does not have 500 MB of data though, it has unlimited BB email which will not work for the iPhone.


You are right. However; there was an identical plan for any smartphone with 500MB


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

MixMax said:


> You are right. However; there was an identical plan for any smartphone with 500MB


Yes, but that one didn't have the $10 credit officially. Some people got it, but that was a mistake.

The BB plan comes with the credit but doesn't have 500MB.


----------



## MixMax (Dec 29, 2007)

So I checked the FAQ on the rogers site. This is what I have found:

"The handheld manufacturer, Research In Motion, has enabled all BlackBerry GPRS handheld models from Rogers Wireless with Internet access. Your BlackBerry GPRS handheld will access the BlackBerry Internet Browser Service as soon as it is turned on. It will also register on the Rogers Wireless GPRS network (regardless of whether or not you have a BlackBerry WebClient account), provided it meets these additional requirements:

Your handheld must have a minimum of 3.7.1 handheld code Internet Browser. 
If you have an older BlackBerry GPRS model, you may need to do the following for automatic handheld ��registration�� on the Rogers Wireless network: 
1. Upgrade your handheld code; and/or 
2. Perform a manual registration on your handheld"

How can other iPhone users use a Blackberry plan? Does it matter? Will the data work on my iphone?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

They weren't on a BB plan, they were on a generic smartphone plan. There were two plans, one for BBs and one for smartphones. They were absolutely identical except that the BBs do not have the 500Mb of data, they have unlimited BB email service. 

RIM (BlackBerry) provides en email service that runs through their servers. However, Apple doesn't have this service so it uses normal data. 

They were not using a BB plan on an iPhone. They just got the credit by accident.


----------



## MixMax (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for your patience.

Would a data plan for a windows mobile device work for the iPhone?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

MixMax said:


> Thanks for your patience.
> 
> Would a data plan for a windows mobile device work for the iPhone?


If it is a "Data Plan" then it will. If it is some sort of "Unlimited Web Browsing" or "Unlimited Email" then it will not.

No problem, many people have had much more patience on my requests. We are all needy


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you guys for this knowledge! I just got off the phone with Rogers and will now be saving about $30 a month on my Wireless bill. The rep was awesome (for once) and they cancelled my 6GB data plan and I replaced it with the 30 dollar BB value pack with 500MB. I realized that 6GB is way too much for me. 

Again, thanks a lot for this info, 30 more in my pocket a month is great!


----------

